# Excel Pivot Table - Count Unique Values



## cpfeiler (Nov 30, 2004)

I need to count the unique values within a pivot table. For example, table columns are:

State, Customer,Month, Year, Sales Amount

I want to be able to find out how many Customers there are in each state. Since it does not count unique it counts every row that the customer comes up in I cannot do it within the Pivot table.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Does this help?


----------



## cpfeiler (Nov 30, 2004)

WhitPhil said:


> Does this help?


Yes - Perfect.

Thanks!!!!!!


----------

